# Recreational Pot Use Legal in Canada - October 17



## protectionist

It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.

For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.

Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"

Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.

I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.

Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.



Link?


While you're looking for that, here's a CBC podcast that traces the whole evolution of Cannabis: from Prohibition to Legalization


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Oh joy....stoned Canadians


----------



## mdk

The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh joy....stoned Canadians



If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.



IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
Click to expand...



LOL I haven't heard doilies since my Grandmother passed


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
Click to expand...


A lot of places do a drug test when you get hired, but never again afterwards. I wouldn’t be able to pass if I was randomly selected.


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I haven't heard doilies since my Grandmother passed
Click to expand...


I am a Grandma at heart. lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of places do a drug test when you get hired, but never again afterwards. I wouldn’t be able to pass if I was randomly selected.
Click to expand...


Not at the firm, hubby got randomly picked three weeks in a row one time, I told him cripes you're defying the odds buy a damn lottery ticket


----------



## Pogo

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
Click to expand...


Drones need to stand up and refuse that Big Brother shit.

I did.  And they backed down.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drones need to stand up and refuse that Big Brother shit.
> 
> I did.  And they backed down.
Click to expand...


Sure ya did <eyeroll>


----------



## Pogo

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drones need to stand up and refuse that Big Brother shit.
> 
> I did.  And they backed down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure ya did <eyeroll>
Click to expand...


Sure I did.  The idea is, when enough people refuse to bend over, the orders to bend over will stop.  The more drones just do what they're told, the more they'll take.  It's called calling their bluff.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?



There is a major difference between use and abuse.  All things in moderation.  Some people take a hit or two after work, some go to Happy Hour and get thoroughly loaded.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

And anyone smoking pot in public, especially when children are present, should go to prison.
Any dispensary that peddles pot without providing sufficient warning of the health hazards, including depersonalization and anxiety issues, should be sued into bankruptcy and prison.
Fair enough.


----------



## there4eyeM

We insist on ever increasing numbers of huge vehicles belching half their fuel unburned into the atmosphere and we are worried about health?


----------



## The VOR

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of places do a drug test when you get hired, but never again afterwards. I wouldn’t be able to pass if I was randomly selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at the firm, hubby got randomly picked three weeks in a row one time, I told him cripes you're defying the odds buy a damn lottery ticket
Click to expand...

They probably have a pretty good idea he's a stoner, but just haven't been able to nail him yet.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> And anyone smoking pot in public, especially when children are present, should go to prison.
> Any dispensary that peddles pot without providing sufficient warning of the health hazards, including depersonalization and anxiety issues, should be sued into bankruptcy and prison.
> Fair enough.


i live in a legal pot state and even on the fucking vegas strip i dont see anyone smoking in public,because its ILLEGAL to do so...and the dispensaries do have warnings and most people who buy pot already know the dangers of using it....get educated roshan....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone smoking pot in public, especially when children are present, should go to prison.
> Any dispensary that peddles pot without providing sufficient warning of the health hazards, including depersonalization and anxiety issues, should be sued into bankruptcy and prison.
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> i live in a legal pot state and even on the fucking vegas strip i dont see anyone smoking in public,because its ILLEGAL to do so...and the dispensaries do have warnings and most people who buy pot already know the dangers of using it....get educated roshan....
Click to expand...

 You potheads seem to be the worst addicts of all. Get an intervention.
 Where I live it’s not even totally legal yet and I have to endure people blowing pot smoke practically everywhere I go. I live near a college campus in a very minority-dominated locale. It’s everywhere now. 
You’re a liar.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone smoking pot in public, especially when children are present, should go to prison.
> Any dispensary that peddles pot without providing sufficient warning of the health hazards, including depersonalization and anxiety issues, should be sued into bankruptcy and prison.
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> i live in a legal pot state and even on the fucking vegas strip i dont see anyone smoking in public,because its ILLEGAL to do so...and the dispensaries do have warnings and most people who buy pot already know the dangers of using it....get educated roshan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You potheads seem to be the worst addicts of all. Get an intervention.
> Where I live it’s not even totally legal yet and I have to endure people blowing pot smoke practically everywhere I go. I live near a college campus in a very minority-dominated locale. It’s everywhere now.
> You’re a liar.
Click to expand...

sure it is roshan....yea you can smell it everywhere....since you hate minorities so much why dont you try moving to an area with very few minorities?.....


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Link?  While you're looking for that, here's a CBC podcast that traces the whole evolution of Cannabis: from Prohibition to Legalization



I'm NOT looking for it.  Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true.
 As for American pot smokers moving to Canada, I just know it, that's all.


----------



## protectionist

mdk said:


> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.


"Seems" only in your mind.  Of course I know that.  But that doesn't stop foolish smokers from smoking.  What's your point ?


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?




as a FREEDOM LOVING conservative who is COMPLETELY OPPOSED to "NANNY STATE" policies I defend the right of ANYONE to choose their own fkn poison.  All I ask is that if you develop health problems from that poison you do NOT expect the rest of us to pay for it.

That means:  ANYONE (including conservatives) who gets obese, eats fatty foods, too much alcohol, tobacco or drugs should NOT expect ME to pay their medical bills from health problems related to their unhealthy life styles.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  While you're looking for that, here's a CBC podcast that traces the whole evolution of Cannabis: from Prohibition to Legalization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT looking for it.  Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true.
> As for American pot smokers moving to Canada, I just know it, that's all.
Click to expand...



"Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true."

ha ha ha

now THAT was funny.....

only a republican would think something THAT stupid....

don't bother asking how I KNOW it is stupid......
I just KNOW....that's all......


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of places do a drug test when you get hired, but never again afterwards. I wouldn’t be able to pass if I was randomly selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at the firm, hubby got randomly picked three weeks in a row one time, I told him cripes you're defying the odds buy a damn lottery ticket
Click to expand...


I suppose it depends on the job
and I certainly do NOT condone people at work being stoned or drunk....

but you can smoke pot at night (at home) and drug testing will reveal it in your system.  Kinda unfair, really.

I think people should be able to drink alcohol or smoke pot in the confines of their own homes....


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> There is a major difference between use and abuse.  All things in moderation.  Some people take a hit or two after work, some go to Happy Hour and get thoroughly loaded.


ANY inhalation of smoke (of any kind) is abuse of the cardiac-pulmonary system.  Trouble is young people don't notice it.  They do 30 year too late, later.


----------



## protectionist

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> I suppose it depends on the job
> and I certainly do NOT condone people at work being stoned or drunk....
> 
> but you can smoke pot at night (at home) and drug testing will reveal it in your system.  Kinda unfair, really.
> 
> I think people should be able to drink alcohol or smoke pot in the confines of their own homes....


Couldn't they get high by eating pot (without having to smoke it ?)  Or take THC pills ?  If so, why smoke it ?


----------



## protectionist

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> "Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true."
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> now THAT was funny.....
> 
> only a republican would think something THAT stupid....
> 
> don't bother asking how I KNOW it is stupid......
> I just KNOW....that's all......


Democrats think they KNOW things.  That's why it's so hard to cure them.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

protectionist said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it depends on the job
> and I certainly do NOT condone people at work being stoned or drunk....
> 
> but you can smoke pot at night (at home) and drug testing will reveal it in your system.  Kinda unfair, really.
> 
> I think people should be able to drink alcohol or smoke pot in the confines of their own homes....
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't they get high by eating pot (without having to smoke it ?)  Or take THC pills ?  If so, why smoke it ?
Click to expand...



ok
fine by me.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

protectionist said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true."
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> now THAT was funny.....
> 
> only a republican would think something THAT stupid....
> 
> don't bother asking how I KNOW it is stupid......
> I just KNOW....that's all......
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think they KNOW things.  That's why it's so hard to cure them.
Click to expand...


I know that conservatives oppose a nanny state

I know that laws against pot are nanny state policies....


----------



## protectionist

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> as a FREEDOM LOVING conservative who is COMPLETELY OPPOSED to "NANNY STATE" policies I defend the right of ANYONE to choose their own fkn poison.  All I ask is that if you develop health problems from that poison you do NOT expect the rest of us to pay for it.
> 
> That means:  ANYONE (including conservatives) who gets obese, eats fatty foods, too much alcohol, tobacco or drugs should NOT expect ME to pay their medical bills from health problems related to their unhealthy life styles.


Agreed. And they also shouldn't expect me to ingest their second hand smoke.


----------



## mdk

protectionist said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> "Seems" only in your mind.  Of course I know that.  But that doesn't stop foolish smokers from smoking.  What's your point ?
Click to expand...


People that smoke know the risks and dangers. You acted as if they didn’t. After decades of education on the matter it is now common knowledge and they will do so anyway.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  While you're looking for that, here's a CBC podcast that traces the whole evolution of Cannabis: from Prohibition to Legalization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT looking for it.  Only Democrats are addicted to links, and then go around go around acting like if a link said something, it must be true.
> As for American pot smokers moving to Canada, I just know it, that's all.
Click to expand...


--------- So you just made it up because you'd like for it to have happened.

Yep, that's the point.

And yet ---- just half an hour later you yourself then posted:



protectionist said:


> Democrats think they KNOW things. That's why it's so hard to cure them.



You seem to have this weird hangup about "Democrats".

Why is that exactly?  Just following orders?


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> -------- So you just made it up because you'd like for it to have happened.
> 
> Yep, that's the point.
> 
> And yet ---- just half an hour later you yourself then posted:
> 
> You seem to have this weird hangup about "Democrats".
> 
> Why is that exactly?  Just following orders?


The "hangup" with Democrats is that they are against all the things that are good for AMERICA, and for all the things that are bad for America.  And they don't care about AMERICA, at all. Their allegiance is to THE WORLD.

And I know about pot smokers moving to Canada, because I know of some (from 4 states) who already have, and they say they are expecting friends to join them soon.  This the real life that liberals ignore, in deference to some link to some liberal website.


----------



## protectionist

mdk said:


> People that smoke know the risks and dangers. You acted as if they didn’t. After decades of education on the matter it is now common knowledge and they will do so anyway.


Actually, YOUNG pot smokers are less aware than much older ones. The older ones are already facing the consequences of long-term pot smoking (or they're dead).

So, NO, the younger ones don't really "KNOW" the risks and dangers. Not in the true sense of knowing.


----------



## Borillar

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -------- So you just made it up because you'd like for it to have happened.
> 
> Yep, that's the point.
> 
> And yet ---- just half an hour later you yourself then posted:
> 
> You seem to have this weird hangup about "Democrats".
> 
> Why is that exactly?  Just following orders?
> 
> 
> 
> The "hangup" with Democrats is that they are against all the things that are good for AMERICA, and for all the things that are bad for America.  And they don't care about AMERICA, at all. Their allegiance is to THE WORLD.
> 
> And I know about pot smokers moving to Canada, because I know of some (from 4 states) who already have, and they say they are expecting friends to join them soon.  This the real life that liberals ignore, in deference to some link to some liberal website.
Click to expand...

All they need to do is move to one of the many states where it is legal. It's ridiculous that it's still considered a crime in some places. The Feds need to take it off schedule 1.


----------



## protectionist

Borillar said:


> All they need to do is move to one of the many states where it is legal. It's ridiculous that it's still considered a crime in some places. The Feds need to take it off schedule 1.


I think not only should marijuana use be illegal, so should all other smoking (tobacco) products. People are dying too young from this stuff, just to make manufacturers rich.  We need manufacturing in the US, but not junk like this.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they need to do is move to one of the many states where it is legal. It's ridiculous that it's still considered a crime in some places. The Feds need to take it off schedule 1.
> 
> 
> 
> I think not only should marijuana use be illegal, so should all other smoking (tobacco) products. People are dying too young from this stuff, just to make manufacturers rich.  We need manufacturing in the US, but not junk like this.
Click to expand...


Nanny state nonsense.  I prefer a government that does not force someone else's value-judgments upon my life.


----------



## longknife

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?



*I read Canadian news every day and the use of canabis seems to be everywhere.*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

longknife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I read Canadian news every day and the use of canabis seems to be everywhere.*
Click to expand...


Will be legal as of Wednesday.  Tourism will gain.


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Will be legal as of Wednesday.  Tourism will gain.


Hospitals too.


----------



## Anathema

Another good reason not to go to Canada.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be legal as of Wednesday.  Tourism will gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals too.
Click to expand...


Pffft.  I smoked pot on and off for a quarter century.  No ill effects to report.


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pffft.  I smoked pot on and off for a quarter century.  No ill effects to report.



As I stated in the OP >> _ "I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health. They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however. I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations."_


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.  I smoked pot on and off for a quarter century.  No ill effects to report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated in the OP >> _ "I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health. They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however. I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations."_
Click to expand...


My doctor does not.

I haven't indulged in some time because in my current business status legal entanglements over the issue would merely serve to complicate my life.  Rest assured that if legalized for recreational purposes, there will a supply of a nice rich Sativa available in the house.


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> My doctor does not.
> 
> I haven't indulged in some time because in my current business status legal entanglements over the issue would merely serve to complicate my life.  Rest assured that if legalized for recreational purposes, there will a supply of a nice rich Sativa available in the house.


I wouldn't smoke ANYTHING.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> My doctor does not.
> 
> I haven't indulged in some time because in my current business status legal entanglements over the issue would merely serve to complicate my life.  Rest assured that if legalized for recreational purposes, there will a supply of a nice rich Sativa available in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't smoke ANYTHING.
Click to expand...


That is your choice to make.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> The "hangup" with Democrats is that they are against all the things that are good for AMERICA, and for all the things that are bad for America. And they don't care about AMERICA, at all. Their allegiance is to THE WORLD.



uh HUH.   And you're on what planet again?



protectionist said:


> And I know about pot smokers moving to Canada, because I know of some (from 4 states) who already have, and they say they are expecting friends to join them soon. This the real life that liberals ignore, in deference to some link to some liberal website.



I just asked Pierre Trudeau, Tim Horton and Joni Mitchell and they all say you're full of shit.

I don't have a link for that either but I understand on your planet none is needed.  Eh?


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That is your choice to make.


Unless it's second hand smoke.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> uh HUH.   And you're on what planet again?
> 
> I just asked Pierre Trudeau, Tim Horton and Joni Mitchell and they all say you're full of shit.
> 
> I don't have a link for that either but I understand on your planet none is needed.  Eh?


I'm on EARTH, where Democrats are un-American, open borders, welcoming globalists, and Republicans are patriotic, border security, protectionist nationalists. And you ?

Don't care what any 3 people you can dredge up say. I know what I've seen and heard. Nothing changes that. No charge for the reality check.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

protectionist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your choice to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's second hand smoke.
Click to expand...


So stay out of pot bars.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your choice to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's second hand smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So stay out of pot bars.
Click to expand...


It seems so simple doesn't it?

I can't stand cigar smoke myself.  Makes me sick.  So I make it a practice to never walk into a cigar bar --- problem solved.

You'd think this would be elemental thought kind of stuff.  But that's not enough for the Fascisti who have to make sure nobody else is doing it either.


----------



## Harry Dresden

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh HUH.   And you're on what planet again?
> 
> I just asked Pierre Trudeau, Tim Horton and Joni Mitchell and they all say you're full of shit.
> 
> I don't have a link for that either but I understand on your planet none is needed.  Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on EARTH, where Democrats are un-American, open borders, welcoming globalists, and Republicans are patriotic, border security, protectionist nationalists. And you ?
> 
> Don't care what any 3 people you can dredge up say. I know what I've seen and heard. Nothing changes that. No charge for the reality check.
Click to expand...

you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..



Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Pogo

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.
Click to expand...


"All costs"?

What does it "cost" to avoid something you don't care for?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.
Click to expand...

no conservatives smoke pot?...you cant possibly be that naive...and how the hell would you know?....you dont hang out with pot smokers,you claimed in the past you will have nothing to do with it,so how the hell would you know?.......there are MANY Conservative people who smoke pot OR want it at least decriminalized.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "All costs"?
> 
> What does it "cost" to avoid something you don't care for?
Click to expand...

he doesnt know what the hell he is talking about......he has proved that quite a few times in discussions about pot in this forum,but yet he knows what types of people smoke the stuff.....i have smoked it with people who are pretty dam conservative,but yet they indulge and even drink and smoked cigarettes.......the guy wants to live in the dark ages,that says a lot about his mindset right there....


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> no conservatives smoke pot?...you cant possibly be that naive...and how the hell would you know?....you dont hang out with pot smokers,you claimed in the past you will have nothing to do with it,so how the hell would you know?.......there are MANY Conservative people who smoke pot OR want it at least decriminalized.....



Apparently you don’t understand what it means to be a Conservative. It’s not a synonym for Republican. It requires you to Walk the Talk.


----------



## Anathema

Pogo said:


> "All costs"?
> 
> What does it "cost" to avoid something you don't care for?



It can cost quite a bit socially to be against marijuana, alcohol, gambling and other immoral items/activities.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.
Click to expand...


Immorality?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> no conservatives smoke pot?...you cant possibly be that naive...and how the hell would you know?....you dont hang out with pot smokers,you claimed in the past you will have nothing to do with it,so how the hell would you know?.......there are MANY Conservative people who smoke pot OR want it at least decriminalized.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don’t understand what it means to be a Conservative. It’s not a synonym for Republican. It requires you to Walk the Talk.
Click to expand...

i know what conservative is dumbass....you are a extreme individual.... i would like to see how many real conservatives today would follow you back to the dark ages if there was a time portal to back there....when you pass through and turn around you might be alone...


----------



## Anathema

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Immorality?



Yes. If you’re not familiar with the word try the Merriam-Webster Dictionary.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anathema said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immorality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If you’re not familiar with the word try the Mercian-Webster Dictionary.
Click to expand...


What a silly fucker.

Explain what you mean by "the immorality of the act".


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> i know what conservative is dumbass....you are a extreme individual.... i would like to see how many real conservatives today would follow you back to the dark ages if there was a time portal to back there....when you pass through and turn around you might be alone...



Conservatism is an extreme philosophy. I’d rather be Right and alone than Wrong and part of the crowd.


----------



## Anathema

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Explain what you mean by "the immorality of the act".



It is explicitly immoral to place oneself in an altered mental state where one is not capable (or having a reduced capacity) of making appropriate life or death decisions in a split second. It violates the basic tenant of personal responsibility.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anathema said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain what you mean by "the immorality of the act".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is explicitly immoral to place oneself in an altered mental state where one is not capable (or having a reduced capacity) of making appropriate life or death decisions in a split second. It violates the basic tenant of personal responsibility.
Click to expand...


Oh.

Well, you are free to wrap yourself in any self-devised moralistic opinion you choose, of course.

Where is this "basic tenant" written down, please?  I'm sure we're all curious.


----------



## Anathema

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Where is this "basic tenant" written down, please?  I'm sure we're all curious.



It’s a basic tenant of human society and traditional morality. If you don’t understand that we probably don’t have the basis for any conversation.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know what conservative is dumbass....you are a extreme individual.... i would like to see how many real conservatives today would follow you back to the dark ages if there was a time portal to back there....when you pass through and turn around you might be alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is an extreme philosophy. I’d rather be Right and alone than Wrong and part of the crowd.
Click to expand...

you would be alone thats for dam sure....


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> you would be alone thats for dam sure....



That is absolutely fine by me.


----------



## francoHFW

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
Click to expand...

Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.


----------



## francoHFW

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK how people navigate through drug testing at work. I know at my husband's form it's one strike you're gone and they do random tests weekly
Click to expand...

Thank you GOP and silly dupes, party of freedom... Not!


----------



## francoHFW

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?


You can't just move to Canada or anywhere else. They have ID cards and other forms of security, as they don't have a****** GOP that loves cheap easily bullied labor, super duper.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anathema said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this "basic tenant" written down, please?  I'm sure we're all curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a basic tenant of human society and traditional morality. If you don’t understand that we probably don’t have the basis for any conversation.
Click to expand...


I see.  If I disagree with you, it's because I don't understand.

You sound suspiciously like a Democrat.


----------



## Anathema

[QUOTE="Billy_Kinetta, post: 21002004, member: 42958”]I see.  If I disagree with you, it's because I don't understand./QUOTE]

No. If you disagree it is very likely a natter of improper or insufficient education and discipline. That’s very common these days.


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize a hell of a lot of Republicans/Conservatives smoke the stuff and would back it being at least decriminalized,right?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, yes. Conservatives, no. Conservatives understand the immorality of the act and avoid it at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "All costs"?
> 
> What does it "cost" to avoid something you don't care for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he doesnt know what the hell he is talking about......he has proved that quite a few times in discussions about pot in this forum,but yet he knows what types of people smoke the stuff.....i have smoked it with people who are pretty dam conservative,but yet they indulge and even drink and smoked cigarettes.......the guy wants to live in the dark ages,that says a lot about his mindset right there....
Click to expand...


I know.  I'm fucking with him because he deserves it.

Harry is that an LP cover?  I don't recognize it.


----------



## Pogo

Anathema said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All costs"?
> 
> What does it "cost" to avoid something you don't care for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can cost quite a bit socially to be against marijuana, alcohol, gambling and other immoral items/activities.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what the Klan said.


----------



## mdk

francoHFW said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
Click to expand...


I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.


----------



## Harry Dresden

I know.  I'm fucking with him because he deserves it.

Harry is that an LP cover?  I don't recognize it.[/QUOTE]



no its a picture of a guy named Harry Dresden and his dog Mouse hunting things that go bump in the night....


----------



## francoHFW

mdk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
Click to expand...

My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
Click to expand...

I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this "basic tenant" written down, please?  I'm sure we're all curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a basic tenant of human society and traditional morality. If you don’t understand that we probably don’t have the basis for any conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  If I disagree with you, it's because I don't understand.
> 
> You sound suspiciously like a Democrat.
Click to expand...

Naah, he's just a kookburger.


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy....stoned Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
Click to expand...

franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> 
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
Click to expand...

Warsaw is 50 miles from the border. What are you smoking adamantium?
Adamantium is a fictional metal alloy appearing in American comic books published by Marvel Comics. It is best known as the substance bonded to the character Wolverine's skeleton and claws. Wikipedia


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they get anymore docile they’ll be doilies.
> 
> 
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
Click to expand...

I thought you told me you lived in LA...


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
Click to expand...

... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.


----------



## protectionist

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So stay out of pot bars.


Didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> It seems so simple doesn't it?
> 
> I can't stand cigar smoke myself.  Makes me sick.  So I make it a practice to never walk into a cigar bar --- problem solved.
> 
> You'd think this would be elemental thought kind of stuff.  But that's not enough for the Fascisti who have to make sure nobody else is doing it either.


Bars are not the only places where second hand smoke exists, and the idiocy of smoking is not a good enough reason to exclude people from being able to enjoy a neighborhood convenience.


----------



## protectionist

Pot smokers: Canada awaits you.  Bon Voyage!


----------



## protectionist

francoHFW said:


> You can't just move to Canada or anywhere else. They have ID cards and other forms of security, as they don't have a****** GOP that loves cheap easily bullied labor, super duper.


Nothing bullies American labor more, than replacing them with foreign migrants and illegally protecting them in sanctuary cities, as Democrats do.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pot smokers: Canada awaits you.  Bon Voyage!



Obviously you've never actually looked into this ---- like about a trillion other things you never bothered to look into ---- but you can't just show up at the Canadian border and expect to be taken in as a citizen on the basis of "I smoke pot".


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warsaw is 50 miles from the border. What are you smoking adamantium?
> Adamantium is a fictional metal alloy appearing in American comic books published by Marvel Comics. It is best known as the substance bonded to the character Wolverine's skeleton and claws. Wikipedia
Click to expand...

franco i was raised reading DC and Marvel Comics....look at what i have under my Avi....


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily as good soldiers As Americans, super duper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
Click to expand...

never said that....i said Anaheim....


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always hope one day you'll get a sense of humor. Today doesn't appear to be that day.
> 
> 
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
Click to expand...

nope....Niagara Falls.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that....i said Anaheim....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you left the Buffalo area at 17 didn't you say...
Click to expand...

16......one of the best things that ever happened to me....


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
Click to expand...

Well that's Western New York and it's right next to Canada okay nevermind LOL. Niagara Falls had tough times not really over yet, but Buffalo is doing good.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

how many times i have had that sprung on me.....


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> "Seems" only in your mind.  Of course I know that.  But that doesn't stop foolish smokers from smoking.  What's your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that smoke know the risks and dangers. You acted as if they didn’t. After decades of education on the matter it is now common knowledge and they will do so anyway.
Click to expand...


Nowadays a lot o people just do oil or edibles. I need to move to Canada


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times i have had that sprung on me.....
Click to expand...

And you still love it!


----------



## francoHFW

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to believe that most people don’t know that smoking is bad for you. Everyone knows that already.
> 
> 
> 
> "Seems" only in your mind.  Of course I know that.  But that doesn't stop foolish smokers from smoking.  What's your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that smoke know the risks and dangers. You acted as if they didn’t. After decades of education on the matter it is now common knowledge and they will do so anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowadays a lot o people just do oil or edibles. I need to move to Canada
Click to expand...

All you have to do is marry one or become a great doctor. Easier to go to California Oregon Washington Massachusetts DC etc etc.


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sense of humor does not involve insulting people.
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
Click to expand...

Anaheim is Los Angeles LOL and Niagara Falls is the number one tourist attraction in North America. And your location says Nv now, international Man of Mystery.


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times i have had that sprung on me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you still love it!
Click to expand...

well i guess outside of NF Canada you cant use another city for that .....certainly not Warsaw.....lol....


----------



## francoHFW

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times i have had that sprung on me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you still love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i guess outside of NF Canada you cant use another city for that .....certainly not Warsaw.....lol....
Click to expand...

A lot of people around the world think I am the son of the ambassador to Poland LOL


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live 50 miles from Canada, my family moved down from there in 1905, and no they don't go to our hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> franco....i thought you told me you live in W.NY?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you told me you lived in LA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and used to live in Buffalo... Which is right next to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anaheim is Los Angeles LOL and Niagara Falls is the number one tourist attraction in North America. And your location says Nv now, international Man of Mystery.
Click to expand...

no Anaheim is not LA ....different as night and day....not even the same County....LA the city is about 30 miles from Anaheim....a whole different ballgame....and now i retired to the very northern part of Las Vegas,about 30 miles from the strip.......the Mountains are my back yard...and the best thing?....no fucking congestion....freeways were i am at are wonderful compared to Orange County....


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope....Niagara Falls.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times i have had that sprung on me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you still love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i guess outside of NF Canada you cant use another city for that .....certainly not Warsaw.....lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of people around the world think I am the son of the ambassador to Poland LOL
Click to expand...

your not?.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_“Recreational Pot Use Legal in Canada - October 17”_

And in time Canada will prove American conservatives to be wrong with regard to their unwarranted opposition to the decriminalization of marijuana.


----------



## francoHFW

New York is going to legalize recreational marijuana anytime now.


----------



## Harry Dresden

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Recreational Pot Use Legal in Canada - October 17”_
> 
> And in time Canada will prove American conservatives to be wrong with regard to their unwarranted opposition to the decriminalization of marijuana.


another idiot who thinks conservatives dont do pot or want it decriminalized....


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> New York is going to legalize recreational marijuana anytime now.


have your pipe ready .....


----------



## feduptaxpayer

protectionist said:


> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?




(X)Yup, let's help make the average Canadian dummy even dumber. Canada is full of liberal leftist dummies and why not try to recruit some more into our pot head club.


----------



## francoHFW

feduptaxpayer said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Yup, let's help make the average Canadian dummy even dumber. Canada is full of liberal leftist dummies and why not try to recruit some more into our pot head club.
Click to expand...

Everyone in the world now realizes that we are the dumb ones... Turns out they are brainwashed GOP idiots... We are the richest country in the world and the only rich country that doesn't tax the rich more, doesn't have Healthcare daycare good infrastructure good vacations cheap college and training living wage etc etc. Thanks scumbag GOP and silly racist dupes....


----------



## protectionist

feduptaxpayer said:


> (X)Yup, let's help make the average Canadian dummy even dumber. Canada is full of liberal leftist dummies and why not try to recruit some more into our pot head club.


You make a law, you deal with its consequences.  I know what it feels like though to live in a leftist, looney la la land. I lived in California for 12 years.


----------



## protectionist

francoHFW said:


> Everyone in the world now realizes that we are the dumb ones... Turns out they are brainwashed GOP idiots... We are the richest country in the world and the only rich country that doesn't tax the rich more, doesn't have Healthcare daycare good infrastructure good vacations cheap college and training living wage etc etc. Thanks scumbag GOP and silly racist dupes....


Cherry picker. Lots of other things could be cherry picked to show America good from it conservative traits, and bad by its liberal ones. (ex. Affirmative Action, same-sex marriage, Roe vs Wade, gun-free zones)


----------



## francoHFW

protectionist said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the world now realizes that we are the dumb ones... Turns out they are brainwashed GOP idiots... We are the richest country in the world and the only rich country that doesn't tax the rich more, doesn't have Healthcare daycare good infrastructure good vacations cheap college and training living wage etc etc. Thanks scumbag GOP and silly racist dupes....
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry picker. Lots of other things could be cherry picked to show America good from it conservative traits, and bad by its liberal ones. (ex. Affirmative Action, same-sex marriage, Roe vs Wade, gun-free zones)
Click to expand...

The non Rich are screwed here by the GOP, dumbass dupe. People like you and everyone you know...


----------



## protectionist

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Recreational Pot Use Legal in Canada - October 17”_
> 
> And in time Canada will prove American conservatives to be wrong with regard to their unwarranted opposition to the decriminalization of marijuana.


No time needed.  Results of studies are already in. In states were pot is legal, traffic accidents are higher. 


Increased deaths on the highway is just one drawback. Another is increased deaths from heart and lung ailments, caused by smoking.

But if Americans come to believe that smoking pot is harmless, hopefully that won't be before lots of liberal potheads will have departed for Canada.


----------



## protectionist

francoHFW said:


> The non Rich are screwed here by the GOP, dumbass dupe. People like you and everyone you know...


Typical notion of an information-deprived leftistist, programmed into ignorance by CNN, MSNBC, et al.  Actually, the non-rich are BENEFITTING tremendously from the GOP.

1.  GDP growth up to 4.2%

2.  Unemployment down to 3.7% (a 16 year low)

3.  Black and Hispanic unemployment down to lowest points ever.

4.   Median income up to $61,400. Highest ever.

5.   Stock market is at an all-time high.

6.  Consumer confidence is at an all-time high.

7.   Mortgage applications for new homes is  at a 7 year high.

8.  Signed the promoting women in entrepreneurship act.

9.  End of the war on coal, causing a new mine for coal mining to open, that will mine clean coal. Trump also put the miners back to work.

10.  Promotes buying and hiring American (in contrast to Hillary/Obama globalist policy)

11.  Reduced illegal immigration by over 70%. (thereby protecting US jobs for Americans - among many other benefits)

12.   Withdrawl from the Trans Pacific Partnership thus keeping jobs here.

13.  Created a task force to reduce crime.

14.  Signed an executive order to protect police officers and target drug cartels.

15.  Signed an executive order for religious freedom.

16.  Trump fixing the VA, so now vets can choose their own doctors and be covered. This also protects whistle blowers, and allows VA to terminate bad employees..

17.  Authorized construction of the Keystone and Dakota pipelines. The Dakota pipeline is up and running without harming the environment.

18.  Commissions on election fraud and opioid addiction.

19.  Food stamp use has dropped to its lowest level in seven years

20.  Reduced the White House payroll saving taxpayers millions of dollars.

21.  Trump is  donating his salary to various charitable causes.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Recreational Pot Use Legal in Canada - October 17”_
> 
> And in time Canada will prove American conservatives to be wrong with regard to their unwarranted opposition to the decriminalization of marijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> No time needed.  Results of studies are already in. In states were pot is legal, traffic accidents are higher.
> 
> 
> Increased deaths on the highway is just one drawback. Another is increased deaths from heart and lung ailments, caused by smoking.
> 
> But if Americans come to believe that smoking pot is harmless, hopefully that won't be before lots of liberal potheads will have departed for Canada.
Click to expand...


SIX PERCENT?  

This is YUGE.  Not four percent, not even five ---- SIX BIG ONES


----------



## feduptaxpayer

francoHFW said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound odd, but lots of American pot smokers are moving to Canada just to be able to smoke their favorite drug, without criminal repercussions.  Well, to each his own, but these pot smokers may not be seeing the whole picture.
> 
> For one thing, it's a pretty valuable thing to be an American.  Lots of people risk their lives trying to get into the US.  Others risk jail time and other things trying to stay here illegally.
> 
> Then, there's the health aspect.  Maybe some of the potheads will chop up their stash and sprinkle it into the foods and drinks.  I suspect though that the majority will take it the traditional way of smoking it.  As George H. Bush use to say >> "Bad! Bad!"
> 
> Did these pot smokers not think years of smoking pot (inhaling to the deepest part of their lungs) would not have a harmful effect on their health ?  I saw signs of some pot smoking campaigners when the law was being debated.  They said >> "Have fun!"...with a picture of a burning reefer.
> What may be "fun"to a young person now, may not be so much fun 30 years later, when all that puffing takes its toll on their older bodies.  Then it may be too late to turn back the years of cardiac-pulmonary abuse. For me, I'll stick with clean air, for my lungs.
> 
> I suppose some long-time pot smokers may say they've been smoking it for 30 years (or more), and they're in great health.  They can't compare themselves with how they'd be if they had not smoked all those years, however.  I would tend to doubt their magnified speculations.
> 
> Lastly, Canada may not realize the full impact of this legalization.  What effect will it have on their government health system 30 years from now ?  And don't they have tough regulations about air pollution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Yup, let's help make the average Canadian dummy even dumber. Canada is full of liberal leftist dummies and why not try to recruit some more into our pot head club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in the world now realizes that we are the dumb ones... Turns out they are brainwashed GOP idiots... We are the richest country in the world and the only rich country that doesn't tax the rich more, doesn't have Healthcare daycare good infrastructure good vacations cheap college and training living wage etc etc. Thanks scumbag GOP and silly racist dupes....
Click to expand...



Would you like the GOP to pay your rent and grocery bill also, uhmmm?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

protectionist said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Yup, let's help make the average Canadian dummy even dumber. Canada is full of liberal leftist dummies and why not try to recruit some more into our pot head club.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a law, you deal with its consequences.  I know what it feels like though to live in a leftist, looney la la land. I lived in California for 12 years.
Click to expand...



Where did the good old days of the 60's Beach Boys and Disneyland Annette Funicello go? They were the good old days to be living in California before the leftists liberal idiots took it over and have turned California into a leftist looney la la land.Today, San Francisco and Los Angeles look like third world shit holes.


----------

